# New videos of recent shoot.



## KAR Studios (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are some videos of a recent shoot done at KAR Studios.
First is for the boy band impulse:






2010 Sema poster shoot:


----------



## craig (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow! That was really boring. What are you trying to say and or portray here?

Love & Bass


----------

